# Fraternal greetings from Beeville.



## vanderson78102 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone.  The name is Vernon and I'm a recently raised Master Mason from Beeville Lodge #261.  I was actually made a mason in 2006 at Aransas Lodge #1018 but didn't get around to finishing the work and taking the 2nd and 3rd degrees until this year in Beeville.  My father has been a mason since the early 1990s.

There should be another guy from Beeville showing up here soon.  I told another newly raised brother about this forum.


----------



## Payne (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome Bro. Vernon, Glad to see another brother from Beeville here


----------



## vanderson78102 (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't know you were here too.  

Bro. Fulgham should be joining us.  I told him about this forum.


----------



## Payne (Nov 30, 2009)

I just joined this forum a short time ago...I'm sorry to have missed yours and Bro. Fulgham raising.  But I'm glad to see you here and I should see you in lodge on the 17th.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nate Riley (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

